# Why Do We Do Path Or Listen To Path?



## ddhillon (Jan 9, 2006)

I know that Guru Granth Sahib contains a great philosophy that any human being can take advantage of it while following it in his/her day to day life. Everything I know about sikhism or its philosophy is through reading books or going to websites like SPN. 

My question is, if I cant understand what is written in Guru Granth Sahib or what exactly does it mean when they sing kirtan then whats the use of listening to it or doing it myself. Shouldnt there be a simpler version of Bani which is more understandable while you read?

I m always confused about it.


----------



## Jassy (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Did you ever understand Shakespeare when you read it the first time? I didn't, I had to use Coles notes ... similar concept w/SGGS, you must use translations if you acn't comprehend the original scripture. Nothing is easy ..


----------



## ddhillon (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*



			
				Jassy said:
			
		

> Did you ever understand Shakespeare when you read it the first time? I didn't, I had to use Coles notes ... similar concept w/SGGS, you must use translations if you acn't comprehend the original scripture. Nothing is easy ..


 
Lets say I understand it through translations or some other source, then whats the use of doing path after that?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Gurfateh

often same thing is repeated in Gurbani,Repeating something is good for let us make it strong in our heart.By sayer and by listener.By writer and by reader.

Let this thing be embbeded deep in our heart.

Once it is done we can just think of that verse they come to our mind.We need to check it daily.So one day we can have nitnem(daliy rules of Path or reading/praying) without Gutka(book).


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

*I personally do paath/simran for the following BASIC reasons :*

*- To wash and purify my mind and help it to cocentrate and be more focused*

*- To realize Waheguru / God so that my ATMA can join & come one with PARMATA*

*- To enlighten and calm the mind, body & my soul (atma)*

*- To control: lust, anger, greed, worldly attachments & ego*

*The key to my goals/objectives being: STRONG FAITH, WILL POWER (DETERMINATION), AND PATIENCE !*

*Sikhism = Sewa, simran & sadh sangat*

*To me prayer (paath) = TALKING to Waheguru Ji, while meditation/simran = LISTENING to Waheguru God !*

*Note: I do not discuss/argue about my spiritual path with others, since I consider my life journey very personal  ( I WALK the path, rather than TALK the path )! I follow the guidance/direction of my spiritual mentor/teacher only !*


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*



> I know that Guru Granth Sahib contains a great philosophy that any human being can take advantage of it while following it in his/her day to day life. Everything I know about sikhism or its philosophy is through reading books or going to websites like SPN.
> 
> My question is, if I cant understand what is written in Guru Granth Sahib or what exactly does it mean when they sing kirtan then whats the use of listening to it or doing it myself. Shouldnt there be a simpler version of Bani which is more understandable while you read?
> 
> I m always confused about it


 
Dear DDhillon

I would like you to just try this shabd just listen to it and read it as given 
I am sure you will like it anf feel real joy listening and singing it along 
And this the the answer to your query , when we listen to gurbani and also we know the meaning and more importantly when we sing it it become so devine experience 

Just try here in this post 

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurbani-vichaar/8085-narayan-narayan.html



Jatinder Singh


----------



## Jassy (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*



			
				ddhillon said:
			
		

> Lets say I understand it through translations or some other source, then whats the use of doing path after that?


 
About a year ago I asked the same question and someone said well it purifies my soul. You see I did paath for years not knowing the meaning of a single sentence. Mum had me doing it since I was two. 

I'll agree with Soul_jyot, he/she is absolutely correct. I suppose everyone has their personal reason(s) for remembering Waheguru on a daily basis. To answer your question, I don't do paath to obtain anything in return ... yes I do make requests here n there but generally I do it to have one-on-one chit chat w/Babaji. Though I still don't remember the meaning of all the pauris in Japji Sahib. For me it begins w/meditation, then comes gratitude for just about everything and then as I mentioned earlier I might squeeze in a request for something. :: So in short there is no tangible gain in doing paath, for me its my comfort zone that I like to visit everyday. 

Not sure if I've answered your question.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Gurbani is like "SOAP"...it washes the SOUL...Bhareah matt papaan ke saang...and so....de sabuun laeah uh dhoyeah..... To get beenfits of SOAP..one has to USE it to rub on dirty clothes...merely "knowing" about its qualities...wont do a thing. You can do a "google" on SOAP....and read thousands of pages about it, how it is made, types, variations, how it is manufactured blah blah blah ( soemthing like merely reading gurbani translations..like one reader mentioned above).....BUT IF you want to clean your dirty clothes..all thsi googling wont do a thing unless you go out buy a bar of soap, come back and rub it on your clothes...  SAME THING with Gurbani translations....read them..BUT your MANN wont get clean unless you start doing Paath ( rubbing like in soap).. thats the whole idea of doing paath. The more you do paath..the cleaner your mann gets to become...

Jarnail Singh


----------



## sardaul (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*



			
				Soul_jyot said:
			
		

> *I personally do paath/simran for the following BASIC reasons :*
> 
> *- To wash and purify my mind and help it to cocentrate and be more focused*
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I agree with you.These are the main principles of a perfect Sikh and human being,if they obey.


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Dear ddhillon Ji,

When ever one tries to learn something new, it is little difficult assimilate it fully. It takes time and one has to go over it again and again. This applies to Gurbani also.

It is true for the text of Granth Sahib too. It takes time to get the deeper meaning of it and it still takes efforts and requires considerable mental discipline to incorporate the learning into one’s own being.

I suggest that you read Gurbani in the following way.

(i) Read the first Pauri of Japji Sahib. Think it over, and try to understand it the best you can. Do not bother about the correctness of it. It will become purer and purer as you progress and learn more.
(ii) Now, read the next Pauri and do the same to understand it separately. Synthesize the meanings of this Pauri with what you had deliberated on previously. You will find that this new understanding either supports the meaning you had learned from the earlier deliberation or will negate it – fully or partially. Now arrive at the new understanding, which harmonize the two and fuse them into one.
(iii) Keep repeating step (ii) with each and every new Pauri/sentence of Japji Sahib. This way you keep synthesizing and harmonizing your earlier learning with the new learning. As you continue to make progress in reading Japji Sahib you will find that you have accumulated sufficient learning which helps you to grasp the meaning of the subsequent Pauris more easily. 
(iv) After Japji Sahib, you do the same with other Banis of Siri Guru Granth and synthesize them with your past learning.  Continue to do so with the entire Siri Guru Granth Sahib. This way you keep are merging the entire Siri Guru Granth Sahib into One. This One is EkOngkar.
(v) At this stage you will know that the essence of Siri Guru Granth Sahib is ‘EkOngkar Satgurparsadi - the first and last words of the First Pauri of Siri Guru Granth Sahib – the rest of Siri Guru Granth Sahib is elaboration of it. 

Now see from where you had started in step (i) and where you have reached at the end of step (v). This is the journey which is the intent of the life in Human form. To complete this journey and to reach 'One' we have to read and listen Siri Guru Granth Sahib again and again and again and again……

It is for this reason we do Paath and listen to it again and again and again…… 

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Dear Amarpal ji



It is after long time that you shared your thoughts on this forum 
And as usuall they are so excellent and crystal clear
Thanks again and I hope you will share your thoughts more frequently with us  as SPN is one of the single major source of my Satsang as I live in a place where there is no Gurudwara in 100 miles 



Jatinder Singh


----------



## satvin (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

WGJkK WGJKF

ddhillon ji has a very valid point... We did not get anything by daily reciting of Path.. It is same learning in the same class for long and termed as Failure. 
Its better every to understand it and act accordingly... Krishna tell contents of Bhagwat Geeta to Arjuna and he act accordingly and won the war. the followers still Learning-by-heart and are failures. 
So, Daily reciting is not at all important. the important is understanding it and act accordingly... 

Bhool Chook Maaf karna Ji

Gur Fateh

Satvin


----------



## Archived_member2 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all!

Gurdev's Hymns are very simple. Those are for people who talk through that language. A translator may interpret the true message if he has come to know the essence of it, the true Simran.
One cannot understand Gurdev's message if he has no experience of the true Naam. Unfortunately many preachers are claiming to interpret Gurbaanee correctly but fail to transfer the wisdom of Naam. I have not come across any popular method in Shops for Sikhs that is futile.

May I ask again how often one should read books about mangoes to taste the mango? Can anyone please inform if he could taste a mango by reading the book about it?


Balbir Singh


----------



## satvin (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*



> " Unfortunately many preachers are claiming to interpret Gurbaanee correctly but fail to transfer the wisdom of Naam."
> 
> JI, Naam is not any Kind or Item which can be transferred.. it is self Generated. But what can be transferred is thoughts of Baani. So there is no confusion that Preachers are only making us understand the Baani. The Naam is the factor which can be generated within. "Your own example says that to know the taste of mango one should taste it. But Mangoes can be transferred".
> 
> ...


----------



## Archived_member2 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all and Satvin Jee!

Quote "Naam is not any Kind or Item which can be transferred.. it is self Generated."
May I ask why the Gurus go on suggesting to receive it in Saadhu Sangat? Only ego suggests that it were self generated. Please provide one reference from Gurdev where He suggested us to wait till Naam starts generating itself.

Quote "But what can be transferred is thoughts of Baani."
This is what many are doing. Thoughts are not Naam.

Quote "Your own example says that to know the taste of mango one should taste it. But Mangoes can be transferred".
Transferring of mangoes and tasting those are two different steps.

Quote "Please elaborate . . . 'I have not come across any popular method in Shops for Sikhs that is futile'."
Many preachers are teaching the technique of japping Naam among so-called Sikhs. Those have nothing to do with the true Naam Simran, in my experience.

Quote "Do you know about how penguins taste like. But do you know about penguins? how?Through books na? Similarly you had not received the wisdom of Naam but How do you know about the word 'Naam'.
How long a person should go on collecting information about Naam? 
Please do not worry about me. ONE is already caring.

Quote "'Can anyone please inform if he could taste a mango by reading the book about it?'
Ji, m sorry. but the question is irrelevant if it is related to Naam."

Strange the most important step toward receiving Gurprasaad of Naam is irrelevant. What else can one receive from Gurdev if he has not received Naam to begin with?


Balbir Singh


----------



## satvin (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

WGJKK WGJKF 

Dear All and Balbir Ji

Quote" May I ask why the Gurus go on suggesting to receive it in Saadhu Sangat? Only ego suggests that it were self generated. Please provide one reference from Gurdev where He suggested us to wait till Naam starts generating itself. "
Sun emitt light equally, the effect of weather is same for all human being, But only few gets ill, there are people with different Body resistance?? 
Gurdev Sprinkles knowledge or teaching equally to all but again it totally depends on Person (ofcourse with GOD's Hukum) how he is implementing the teachings. Saadu Sangat, Guru only teaches or tell about the act. can you give any example where any Guru mentioned that he had transferred the Naam to any person?

Quote "This is what many are doing. Thoughts are not Naam."
Who Told that Thoughts are Naam?? It is misconception that thoughts are Naam. In your terms: Guru can only Transfer the Mango but one can taste it only on his/her efforts (which is as per God's Hukum)

Quote "Transferring of mangoes and tasting those are two different steps."
That's what I am saying ji.

Quote "Many preachers are teaching the technique of japping Naam among so-called Sikhs. Those have nothing to do with the true Naam Simran, in my experience".
What ever one do will be termed as technique. 

Quote "How long a person should go on collecting information about Naam?"
Till the person should get it.

Quote "Please do not worry about me. ONE is already caring."
Ji, That ONE is for All. But if i am worried it is also due to his HUKUM.

Quote "Strange the most important step toward receiving Gurprasaad of Naam is irrelevant. What else can one receive from Gurdev if he has not received Naam to begin with?"
Because the concept of Having Mango and tasting the mango is not clear to you. Transferring the Mango and transferring the taste is not clear. Once you find the difference between Transferring the Mango and tasting it you will automatically get the difference between Transferring the Baani and Getting Naam. God Bless You.

I am sorry if I had hurt any one's feeling.  

Gur Fateh

Satvin


----------



## vaapaaraa (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

DDhillion ji, 

You have posted a very good question. Here are my thoughts

Imagine if your child after a time forgots you the father/mother. That should not happen; do your duty.. but also remember and respect from whom you came.

In the same way, this body is created for the rememberance of the creator only and how can you remember the one, when you don't have an idea of what he does, how he is? This knowledge is given to us through the words of the True Guru, Gurbani, this is knowledge. 

So your first step would be repeat the mool mantra and become aware of God, because it is in the mool mantra that God is described.  What he does, How he is, Qualities.

So much so, that in one repitition of Waheguru you are able to think of the entire meaning of mool mantra.

Guru Amardas Ji says
"All originated from the One Name (GOD), O Brother, Forgetting(Unattaching oneself from) the One, they suffer die away"

So stay conscious of the One Name, thats your only purpose.

Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji says
"Leave the web of useless affairs, and jap(recite/remember) only the one name"

I also agree with other posters here, you are in good company.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all and Satvin Jee!

Quote "can you give any example where any Guru mentioned that he had transferred the Naam to any person?"

Few examples are following.

"naanak gurmukh naam divaa-i-aa." SGGS Ang 367-1 Guru Raam daas Jee

"kar kirpaa har naam divaa-i-o." SGGS Ang 720-17 Guru Arjan Dev Jee

"naanak gur vitahu vaari-aa jin har naam dee-aa mayray man kee aas puraa-ee." SGGS Ang 588-3

"janam janam kay kilbikh dukh utray gur naam dee-o rin laathaa." SGGS Ang 696-3 Guru Raam Daas Jee

"man dee-aa gur aapnai paa-i-aa nirmal naa-o.
jin naam dee-aa tis sayvsaa tis balihaarai jaa-o." SGGS Ang 934-1 Guru Naanak Dev Jee

**************

Quote "Who Told that Thoughts are Naam?? It is misconception that thoughts are Naam."
Please explain what this sentence from your last post means "Naam is not any Kind or Item which can be transferred.. it is self Generated. But what can be transferred is thoughts of Baani." 
What is Naam if it is not a thought?

**************

Quote "Guru can only Transfer the Mango but one can taste it only on his/her efforts"
Guru not only transfers Naam for tasting but does not stop till Naam settles within. Ego's efforts never work against the Gurshabad.

**************

Quote "What ever one do will be termed as technique."
The true Naam Simran is everything else than doing anything.

**************

Your answer 'Till the person should get it.' to the question 'How long a person should go on collecting information about Naam?' is strange. 
In my experience the right answer is this. God's Grace falls on a person and ego dies he gets Naam through the Satguru. Otherwise, he goes on collecting information about Naam.

**************

Quote "Because the concept of Having Mango and tasting the mango is not clear to you. Transferring the Mango and transferring the taste is not clear. Once you find the difference between Transferring the Mango and tasting it you will automatically get the difference between Transferring the Baani and Getting Naam."

For me transferring Baanee is getting Naam. Transferring Baanee is not reading SGGS Jee, listening Keertan or discussing a part of it.


Balbir Singh


----------



## manreet (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Bhai Gurdaas's vars are known to be the key to understanding the guru granth sahib maharaj ji


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Dear Balbir Singh Ji
Thanks! for the SatSang!


> Gurdev's Hymns are very simple. Those are for people who talk through that language.


My question can you help me by telling what are common languages used in gurbani , the few I can guess is Punjabi,Sanskrit,Farsi  can you  give more information  as it might help in correct  translation  to start with.



> In my experience the right answer is this. God's Grace falls on a person and ego dies he gets Naam through the Satguru. Otherwise, he goes on collecting information about Naam.



Thanks for sharing your experience ,I hope you will share more

my question is does the ego die completely before somebody recieves Naam or one can recieve naam even when the ego still exist in weaker form 


Jatinder Singh


----------



## Archived_member2 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all and Jatinder Singh Jee!

Quote "My question can you help me by telling what are common languages used in gurbani , the few I can guess is Punjabi,Sanskrit,Farsi can you give more information as it might help in correct translation to start with."

One does not understand the language of enlightened people through translations. God is beyond any language. The Gurus are not imparting God's Wisdom through their Hymns as many preachers have interpreted. The Gurus are imparting the message to receive true Naam Simran that leads to Godly consciousness. By the true experience of Naam any message from Gurdev's is ours.
Those, who have not received true Naam, have no language to explain its truth or translate it.
Those, who have received true Naam, even their face illuminates it.

Quote "my question is does the ego die completely before somebody recieves Naam or one can recieve naam even when the ego still exist in weaker form"

With God's Grace the Jeev agrees to receive true Naam. Ego becomes helpless. One experiences the absence of ego with the beginning of true Simran. The game of God becomes visible. The experience of true Simran is as true as drinking water right now. Not only it quenches thirst immediately.  One receives its taste, volume, color, amount and many other attributes of water also. Be sure if it has not happened up to now. Reject the false preachers. Come to know and receive the true Simran.
Ego misguides people to obstruct them from true wisdom of Naam, also business Gurus of different cults and their moderators.
Who feels shy or stammer answering the question how Sun feels like? 
Experience of truth makes one speechless at first instances. He may sing later about it when it begins to overflow.
Only ego has a long list of questions. No one should dare  to ask.


Balbir Singh


----------



## seeker3k (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*

SSA

Religion has to have rituals if there is no ritual then it is not a religions. As I know Nanak condemns all rituals.   We have been told to do padh to reach God. Does it mean all those Bhai ji who can recite the whole SGGS by heart? Will they go to God at the death time?

There are case after case that and this Bhai ji stole money that bhai ji abused girl. The doing of padh did not work on those bhai ji. In religion we have to follow not think.

My question to any one or all. What padh Nanak was doing before he wrote Japji?

It is not doing padh can save any one it is doing what the SGGS is telling. 

We are reading the guide book but not doing what the guide is telling us to do


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*



seeker3k said:


> SSA
> 
> Religion has to have rituals if there is no ritual then it is not a religions. As I know Nanak condemns all rituals.   We have been told to do padh to reach God. Does it mean all those Bhai ji who can recite the whole Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji by heart? Will they go to God at the death time?
> 
> ...



Seeker3K ji,

Guru fateh.

What's your point and point of view?

Please share with us so we can have a conversation.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh

PS: I am still waiting for the response about my previous post. You went mum. One wonders why!

Please Respond to that too


----------



## seeker3k (Jul 5, 2013)

if you can not understand then it is not for you


----------



## Ishna (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Why do we do path or listen to path*



seeker3k said:


> SSA
> 
> Religion has to have rituals if there is no ritual then it is not a religions. As I know Nanak condemns all rituals.


 
What is a ritual?  How is it different to a ceremony, or isn't it?
Is Sikhi a religion?

[/quote] We have been told to do padh to reach God. [/quote]

Where?



> Does it mean all those Bhai ji who can recite the whole Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji by heart? Will they go to God at the death time?


 
You already answered your own question with "We are reading the guide book but not doing what the guide is telling us to do".  You know they won't.

What do you mean by go to God at the death time"?  We're already there, we just have to realise it (die) now while we are alive.  



> There are case after case that and this Bhai ji stole money that bhai ji abused girl. The doing of padh did not work on those bhai ji. In religion we have to follow not think.


 
Many people blindly follow their religion, the external trappings of rituals, and they can talk-the-talk, but that counts for nothing if we don't have a way of life that upholds the values and teachings of the religion.



> My question to any one or all. What padh Nanak was doing before he wrote Japji?


 
I understand that Asa Ki Var was very popular amongst all Guru Sahiban as an early morning recitation.  Some people also feel that Japji Sahib was written by Guru Nanak Ji towards the end of his life, rather than at the beginning.  Like an "in summary" at the end of a thesis, condensing everything he wrote preceeding into 38 succinct paurhis.



> It is not doing padh can save any one it is doing what the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is telling.
> 
> We are reading the guide book but not doing what the guide is telling us to do


 
100% agree.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 5, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> if you can not understand then it is not for you



Seeker3k ji,

Guru Fateh.

Why this fear about explaining things when asked? Allow me to understand what you want to express. Give yourself a try. When you question things and responded to and then asked some, you keep mum. What is the reason behind it? Asking question is a two way street and I am sure you are aware of that.

Let's have a conversation.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## seeker3k (Jul 6, 2013)

People looking for fight, I will not get into fight.
How hard is it to understand what I wrote? Tell me which part u dont understand I will try to explain it.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 7, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> People looking for fight, I will not get into fight.
> How hard is it to understand what I wrote? Tell me which part u dont understand I will try to explain it.



Seeker3k ji,

Guru Fateh.

No one in my opinion comes here to fight but to have a conversation so we can learn from each other. 

At least I am not here to fight but your comment below contradict your own statement  and so do many posts you have posted show not what you claim about you are not here to fight.



> quoted by Seeker3k-if you can not understand then it is not for you



I asked you simple questions to understand what you meant and then you come up with these kinds of statements.

You decide for yourself who has come here to fight.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 7, 2013)

Rituals define a religion- FACT !!
However, we have to remember sikhi is more than a religion since it is a way of life and living in line with the truth.
Many contributors were of other faiths such as Bhagat Kabir ji for example, they did NOT walk out on their religions but simply spoke of a gurmat way of living and practicing their faith. It is this very 'gurmat' that defines a Sikh.

What is important as a Sikh is to be able to distinguish what are empty rituals and what are not.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 7, 2013)

some might say all rituals are empty...


----------

